# Anyone on Long Island know a good "rock" location?



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am getting bored with the rocks I gathered up in Saratoga. Wish I had gotten more, but it was all I could fit in my car. Does anyone here from Long Island...if there are any, know a town or location where there are a great abundance of good rocks for cichlids? Thanks


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

the only place *** been to on long island is 109 sand and gravel i dont remember the addressits been a while nut i will find out more for you i work for a construction company and they will tell me of a couple of places also you can check out some nursurey places the ones for landscaping lol not baby nusery lol opcorn:


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

There's a place on Rte 110 in Farmingdale that seems to have a lot of rocks. I've never been in there, but I've driven past plenty of times. It's maybe half a mile north of the Multiplex theater.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

I believe that is called Picone.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

If you're just looking for a place to scoop up some free rocks, be sure and check whether or not it's private property. It's not worth getting shot to get some rocks from farmer Jed's creek. :wink:

Check local bylaws as well to make sure it's legal to remove rocks from public areas.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

The place I mentioned on Rte 110 in Farmingdale appears to be a retail sand/gravel place that sells rocks. I really wasn't thinking about free rocks. I had a good laugh over Joea's comment. Believe me Joe, despite the town's name, there's almost certainly no farming and no farmer Jed in Farmingdale.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

It's funny I was thinking the same thing. a farm on long Island.

Thanks Gus


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Theres plenty of farms out east lol. If your looking for free rocks though I would check the north shore along the sound.....theres more boulders and nicer rocks along it. If your close or feel like taking a trip east head to Montauk point to the lighthouse, there is a huge abundance of really nice rocks all over the place. If your looking to buy check out Bedrock on Sunrise Hwy in West Babylon they have a great selection of all types of rocks. Hope that helps.


----------

